# Cop Shot 22 Times



## Inspir (30 Aug 2006)

This is by far the scariest, most dreadful, and god awful video I have ever seen in my life. What makes it even worse is the dumbass fuking comments by these punks in the comments section.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RlrLEQmR44

MOD: Please delete if this has been posted before


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

Thats an old video and it was, at one time, mandatory viewing on the night police recruits were issued their uniforms prior to going to police college in the early 90's.


----------



## Inspir (31 Aug 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Thats an old video



Why does the in car camera have the video set as 03/22/2006  ???


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Aug 2006)

Aye- you're right, my bad.

I'm thinking of another one, similar scenario and I seem to also remember something about a toolbox containing a handgun.


----------



## FredDaHead (31 Aug 2006)

Woah... and the comments are so retarded I don't think I can stomach them all.

Those two bastards definately make a case for the death penalty, preferably immediate.


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Aug 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Thats an old video and it was, at one time, mandatory viewing on the night police recruits were issued their uniforms prior to going to police college in the early 90's.



You are thinking of a different one, that was very simmilar to that situation

dileas

tess


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

In the words of a regular here:
"kneel down, face the ditch". - Para

Those comments are really quite...  :rage:. I'm getting irate just thinking about them.

Not to mention that my father is a policeman, that just makes it that much more disrespectful.

As for the guys doing the shooting, see above comment.


----------



## karl28 (31 Aug 2006)

"kneel down, face the ditch". - Para
I second that comment just watching it and reading the comments on the web site where really disturbing just makes you wanna puke . I hope that the guys that did the shooting got the death penalty


----------



## Inspir (31 Aug 2006)

I showed my chief instructor the video this morning and she showed it to our entire class on the big screen. Needless to say there were a lot of somber faces and even some tears in the back. The hardest part was when our instructor divided us into groups to make a presentation on what went wrong, and how to prevent such a scenario from ever happening in the first place. Based on the reaction from a couple students I wouldn’t be surprised if they request a voluntary withdraw.


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

Being a police officer is no game. It is serious stuff.
Not everyone is made for that sort of thing.

Some people can handle it, some can't.

My $0.02


----------



## Inspir (31 Aug 2006)

This one just made me laugh. What would you expect after you do this to a cop?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwhileYw4rM


----------

